# 1 Billion Pictures per Second



## colin1984 (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.golem.de/1112/88379.html

do you know this already, I found it very interesting, 

I´m not a very logical thinking type of person, and I can´t explain if a Camera can record 12fps, only in full light or also in a disco. As far as I know the fps needs the shutterspeed therefore it can only work in full light, so but whats in a hall when you take pictures from a prom (Maturaball in german) the shutterspeed automatically turns longer, but than you can´t record 12 Images per second.

I question this because I had an EOS 400D which made 3fps and with that i recorded some Neonlights in a disco which ran around the dancefloor, because i loved how it run threw there and liked to make a Gif Animation, now 3fps isn´t much and the shutterspeed don´t must be as high as by 7fps I haven´t tried it yet with a 7D in that disco, but for my opinion the pictures must be darker than with 3fps and so also the 1DX have to have a slower shutterspeed in disco by 12fps when i won´t change the iso.

So I´ve searched for an answer how long the minimum shutterspeed for 12fps is, typed in google and the first link what hit my ey was the link above. Sorry it is in german, but Video is English

Hope you know what I mean and don´t tease me if i´m wrong

Sorry for my bad english also that link is in german, and I hope I don´t make a mistake when posting this in that section or posting it by the way

With friendly regards

Colin


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 21, 2013)

Couldn't read the german, but I agree that if your shutter speed is too slow you won't get the full rated FPS on your camera.

For example, if your maximum is 3 frames per second, then your maximum shutter can be 1/3 sec. Actually probably just a tiny bit faster, but us mere humans probably wouldn't notice a difference. For 12fps, it'd be 1/12 sec shutter speed. Nearest would be 1/10 for 10 fps, or 1/15 which would give the full 12fps.

The other bit you have to deal with is the buffer size and how fast your camera can write to the memory card. If you are shooting full size RAW shots, you're going to fill up the buffer a lot faster than if you are shooting small JPG, which means you can shoot for a smaller amount of time at full burst mode.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 22, 2013)

For those english speakers....

http://web.media.mit.edu/~raskar/trillionfps/


and it's ONLY .58 trillion frames per second..... guess I won't give up on my Canon yet....


----------

